# Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?



## Luna (23. März 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

  bin gerade mal wieder dabei einen Teich zu planen und habe eine Frage bzgl. Grundwasser…..

  Wir liegen hier (Dänemark) ziemlich bei einer Höhe von Null Metern und unser Grundstück ist recht abfallend. Rechts beim Probebuddeln kommt das Grundwasser bei ca. 1 Meter und (viel) weiter links auf dem Grundstück kommt das Wasser schon bei ca 30/40 cm.

  Wenn ich jetzt auf der rechten Seite buddeln lassen würde bis zu 1,5 Meter Tiefe und das Grundwasser kommt bei ca 1 Meter, füllt sich der Teich dann komplett bis zum oberen Rand oder bleibt das Wasser bei 1 Meter in der Tiefe „stehen“?
  Hoffe, die Frage ist nicht ganz soooo doof und ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt, aber im Moment bin ich etwas blond diesbezüglich  




Sonnige Grüße aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?*

Luna, ob das funktioniert weiß ich nicht 
aber was ist im Hochsommer, wenn es lange nicht regnet, und der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt ???


----------



## Echinopsis (23. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?*

Es gab schonmal ein paar Grundwasserteiche (schau mal in die Forensuche) hier im Forum, allerdings noch nicht aus Dänemark.

Interessante Sache auf Jedenfall, ich drücke euch die Daumen!


----------



## Luna (23. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?*

Jolantha, ich denke Dänemark trocknet nicht so schnell aus 
Wenn es regnet, dann richtig und in der Nacht 


Echinopsis, die Forensuche hab ich schon mal durchgestöbert, aber meine Frage hat das leider nicht geklärt 


Bei Folienteichen hätte ich ja schon ein bisschen Erfahrung, den letzten hab ich kurz vorm Umzug (von Österreich, ohne Grundwasser  ) fertiggestellt - einen Schwimmteich.
Aber so ganz ohne Wasser im Garten geht es halt nicht


----------



## nik (24. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?*

Hallo,

der Teich, egal wo du ihn gräbst, wird immer den Wasserspiegel haben, den du bei deinen Probegrabungen siehst.

Veränderungen gibt es nur im Rahmen von Schwankungen des Grundwasserspiegels. Höher als Grundwasserspiegel ist also nicht. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## StefanBO (24. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen mit Grundwasser?*

Hallo Luna,
ich bin leider kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, und wollte mich dazu eigentlich nicht äußern ... Aber da das dem Grundprinzip von Foren im Allgemeinen und nicht zuletzt diesem hier widerspricht 

Woran du bei deinen Geländeverhältnissen denkst  ist vermutlich das Prinzip des Artesischen Brunnens/ artesisch gespanntes Grundwassers. Und verschiedene Schichten (Grundwasserleiter/ Grundwassernichtleiter). Dazu wird man dir aber ohne genauere Kenntnis der örtlichen Gegebenheiten kaum etwas wirklich Verbindliches sagen können.


----------

